# Plastidip wheels!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a white 1lt and I dipped my wheels red with gloss. I bought the wheel kit but I really only used 5 coats of red and 5 coats of gloss. 2 cans should be fine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

http://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/972c9a824bd011e399ce124cd4f2543b_8.jpg

This pic might help give you a better visual. I would say 3-4 cans would be fine and I am pretty sure you can just go to your local Home Depot or Lowes and find cans there for $6 a can, far more cheaper than buying online from dipyourcar. Good luck and let me know if you need further help!


----------



## Brentn2011 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sweet! Thank y'all so much, ill post some pictures when I get it done.


----------

